
Ask HN: How to surrender shares? - iouwbecioueb
Hi guys, looking for some alternate viewpoints on this. Throwaway account, obv. Left the company with many shares vested, remaining partners sold off a subsidiary for cash... which went to the top of the debt stack... surprise! I&#x27;m nowhere near the top. So the parent company reports a bunch of profit this year, and I&#x27;m stuck with a hefty tax liability. Thing is, I don&#x27;t want it - I&#x27;ve mentally written off the value of my equity&#x2F;debt held in the company. What&#x27;s the typical process for surrendering my equity&#x2F;writing off the debt? Any chance I&#x27;ll be able to get this closed out by end of year to avoid a huge tax liability for &#x27;15?
======
ksherlock
Talk to an accountant. You might be able to donate it to a charity to get it
out of your life.

